# Anyone interested in a hunt tomorrow morning 9/27



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I have spot close to Fargo that I've been watching for some time now. I didn't do a formal head count this morning, but there was easily 500 and more coming in as I was leaving. I was planning on waiting for Sat., but the "secret" isn't anymore with a vehicle or two watching it as well this morning....so it looks like tomorrow's the day.

If anyone wants to hit it up, email me at [email protected]

I'm planning on being to work by 9:30...it's that close to home.


----------



## Goosethumper (Sep 25, 2002)

Chris, you're absolutely torturing me! If I could get the license changed to your zone & time, I'd pack the Suburban and roll. When you are seeing birds in these numbers, are they North Dakota produced birds or early migrators? Our group will be in NW ND the 12th - 19th. Any idea on what we could expect in terms of #'s of birds then? We hunted the 1st week of Oct. last yr. and did well on geese, just no ducks. Glad to see all of your positive reports. If it's not too much trouble, don't kill 'em all. Save a couple for us to chase around. :beer:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

These are mostly, if not all, local birds. We have a lot around town.

You should be find at that time for geese...but probably not as good for ducks, but who knows? There won't be many ducks coming down after ours are pushed out.

You should see plenty of little geese around.


----------



## tsodak (Sep 7, 2002)

How close to Fargo Chris, my wife would kill me.....


----------



## dogbert (Sep 27, 2002)

Are there any spots that would be worthwhile to scout around Jamestown?

I'm coming up Oct. 11th and it sounds like I might do my best duck hunting by setting up for geese.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

sorry tsodak....i missed ya!

Dogbert...it helps to come up with a field and a water spread so you have more options. When scouting, you'll be able to find both. It's up to you for which you prefer.


----------



## dogbert (Sep 27, 2002)

I've never had my own goose decoys so I have to ask a question. Should I buy bigfoots or shells? Because of the price difference, I can buy more of the shells but I know the bigfoots are better.

What would you suggest?


----------



## bioman (Mar 1, 2002)

Well Chris... Did you go out this morning? And if so, how did you do?


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

The morning was good. I met a few new people, one of them I've wanted to meet for some time.  Not as many birds returned as the previous days. But off course, once we pulled a vehicle in.....they started flying.

Bigfoots, to me, are the only way to go. We had out 14 doz. this morning, and the realism is tough to beat. There's a ton of shells in the garage, and I haven't taken them out of the bag this year....the silhouettes only twice. Can't beat bigfoots.

Here's Maverick, me, Decoyer, Al Thomas (MN Waterfowler's Assoc.) and his son, and Doug & Rory.


----------

